# Rave: I've found Jesus!



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

And he is on one of my pottery pieces!

inb4 "cool story bro".
Inb4 "Shameless plug"


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks more like an angry pirate with a big nose.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Looks more like an angry pirate with a big nose.



Looks better when you see it up person.
But I thought it was funny when people were taking pictures of it. :V


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2010)

I found Jesus at Home Depot, he helped build my patio :v


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2010)

I've found Jesus too!

He was down the street using a leaf blower to clean someone's driveway.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2010)

The only Jesus I know does an assload of drugs.


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Inbe4 mexican jo-

:c


----------



## Icen (Jan 10, 2010)

I've found several Jesus'.

One used to work at my job.

One is a good friend of mine.

One lives in Arizona, but with a clean-shaven face. :>


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Inbe4 mexican jo-
> 
> :c



Tee hee.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

whenever anybody finds one of these everlasting visages of our lord, peace be with him, im reminded of the ucb episode with the fecal jesus


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whenever anybody finds one of these everlasting visages of our lord, peace be with him, im reminded of the ucb episode with the fecal jesus



lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2010)

Billy Connolly with a headband


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whenever anybody finds one of these everlasting visages of our lord, peace be with him, im reminded of the ucb episode with the fecal jesus



all I have to say is 

*WAT*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2010)

holy shit.  Sell it to someone


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I found Jesus at Home Depot, he helped build my patio :v



Well, Jesus was always a good carpenter.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well, Jesus was always a good carpenter.


Listen to this, Shark.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Listen to this, Shark.



I lol'd.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw Jesus once, he was driving a 90's Honda drinking a Coca-Cola with his windows down wearing a gray shirt.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Listen to this, Shark.



"God Pockets" should be a new line of consecrated convenience food for lazy Catholics. :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2010)

I found Jesus smoking weed down at 6th street one day. Or it could've been a homeless guy. I forget.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I found Jesus smoking weed down at 6th street one day. Or it could've been a homeless guy. I forget.



Shit. That was actually kind of interesting.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whenever anybody finds one of these everlasting visages of our lord, peace be with him, im reminded of the ucb episode with the fecal jesus



Your own
Personal
Feces

Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who cares


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2010)

Jesus is an unimaginative sod. He always hides behind the sofa.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> "God Pockets" should be a new line of consecrated convenience food for lazy Catholics. :V



"God Pockets" - turn a toilet stall into a confessional booth as you sit there for hours confessing your sin and begging forgiveness for eating a "God Pocket".


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 10, 2010)

What would God have in his pockets, do you think? Bits of spare animal parts that he can play with like Legos when he's bored?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 10, 2010)

Most definitely.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/wp-content/uploads/evolution-platypus.jpg


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> http://www.cryptomundo.com/wp-content/uploads/evolution-platypus.jpg



^When God runs out of ideas for animals.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> ^When God runs out of ideas for animals.



Part Duck, Part otter! It's Platypus, the experimental mistake of God!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 10, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Part Duck, Part otter! It's Platypus, the experimental mistake of God!



that platypus is evidence God is a heavy drinker.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks more like Darth Vader.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 10, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> that platypus is evidence God is a heavy drinker.


 
He can't be...I usually get along well with heavy drinkers.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, that's where this thread went. Bleh, who cares about this part of the forum.


----------

